# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Αγορές εφαρμογών Apple με απευθείας χρέωση στον λογαριασμό COSMOTE

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Τη δυνατότητα να αγοράσουν τις αγαπημένες τους εφαρμογές ή το περιεχόμενο που επιθυμούν από τα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα της Apple, με απευθείας χρέωση στον λογαριασμό του κινητού τους, εύκολα, γρήγορα και με ασφάλεια, δίνει πρώτη στους πελάτες της η COSMOTE.

Απλά με ένα κλικ στο «κινητό τηλέφωνο» ως τρόπο πληρωμής μέσα από το iPhone ή το iPad τους, οι πελάτες της COSMOTE που διαθέτουν Apple ID μπορούν να επιλέξουν ως τρόπο πληρωμής την χρέωση στον λογαριασμό κινητής τους. Έτσι μπορούν εύκολα και με ασφάλεια να αγοράσουν από όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα της Apple (iTunes Store, App Store, Apple TV app, Apple Books, Apple Music & iCloud) τις εφαρμογές και τα παιχνίδια που επιθυμούν, να διαβάσουν ebooks, εφημερίδες και περιοδικά, να δουν ταινίες ή να ακούσουν την αγαπημένη τους μουσική. Όλες οι αγορές τους θα εμφανιστούν στον επόμενο λογαριασμό τους.

Με γνώμονα την βελτίωση της εμπειρίας του πελάτη και την αποτελεσματική εξυπηρέτησή του, η COSMOTE παρέχει τη δυνατότητα αυτή σε όλους τους συνδρομητές συμβολαίου & καρτοσυμβολαίου κινητής COSMOTE, καθώς και σε συνδρομητές επαγγελματικών προγραμμάτων κινητής COSMOTE που έχουν ατομικό λογαριασμό ή την υπηρεσία Split Bill.

----------

